# Cálculo y posición de fusibles para fuente con 4 transformadores



## Tzarls (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola. Estoy armando una fuente de 4 salidas de 9v "independientes". Esto es, cada salida es un circuito independiente del otro - los circuitos no comparten más que el chasis, no comparten tierra ni nada, cada uno tiene su propio transformador, y cada transformador es de 220 a 12v, 400mA. Cada circuito usa un 7809 y su puente de diodos y condensadores del caso.

Los transformadores comparten (obviamente) la entrada de 220v. Mi pregunta es: ¿cuál sería la mejor forma de colocar fusibles a éste circuito? ¿Un solo fusible a la entrada, o varios fusibles, cada uno al primario de cada transformador? ¿Y sería necesario poner fusibles en los secundarios? ¿Y si es un solo fusible para los 4 transformadores, como hago el cálculo del valor del fusible?

Gracias.


----------



## snowboard (Sep 19, 2008)

primero debes colocar un fusible general, puede ser un magnetotermico, debe ser mayor a la potencia total consumida, luego debes proteger los primarios individualmente con fusibles o magnetotermicos, por último los secundarios tambien deben ser protegidos, si bien hay tablas, estas consideran proteger el transformador, yo pondría fisibles pero pensando en la carga mas que en los transformadores.

saludos.
P.D. Te paso unas referencias de protección de transformadores.


----------



## Tzarls (Sep 20, 2008)

Gracias por la información... uau! ¿O sea que en mi fuente necesitaría 9 fusibles?

Voy a estudiar las tablas que me pasaste, que de primera impresión no entiendo nada! jajajaja.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 20, 2008)

No no! Con 5 fusibles solamente, uno en la entrada de 220V y uno en cada salida de 9V. Eso seria suficiente.Saludos


----------



## Tzarls (Sep 20, 2008)

Aha! Eso suena más razonable (porque si no me iba a quedar sin espacio para mi fuente).

Leí si mal no recuerdo que para calcular el valor del fusible, se multiplica el valor de la corriente del transformador x 1.25, cierto? En el caso del fusible de entrada, debo entonces sumar la corriente de los 4 transformadores y luego multiplicar esa suma por 1.25? O sea, necesitaría un fusible de 2A? Y siguiendo ese razonamiento, cadas secundario tendría un fusible de 0.5A.

Estoy bien o me preparo para freir integrados?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 20, 2008)

Eso de multiplicar por 1.25 es para tener un margen de seguridad, es correcto.
Tus transformadores dan 12V 400mA en el secundario... por lo tanto le tenes que poner un fusible de 400mA .
En el primario no va a tener 2A ya que son 220. Y en un transformador tenes que VpxI1=VsxI2


----------

